# ECF Game 4: Bulls @ Heat (5/24 8:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh

*Tuesday, May 24, 2011 | 8:30 pm | TV: TNT*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## UD40

Big game. Let's take it to them!


----------



## Wade County

Take game 4, and we got this. Lose and it gets A LOT harder.


----------



## 77AJ

Heat will win game four. I also am expecting a nice bounce back game from D Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> dwadeofficial Time to get better..#gymflow


Always a good sign for the next game when Wade has these late night practices. Hope the same holds true for tomorrow.


----------



## sknydave

This game is going to be so good


----------



## IbizaXL

We pretty much have the Bulls backed against a wall. theyre coming out with a big sense of urgency. question will be are we going to be able to match that? Spo was on point when he said we need to stay uncomfortable. dont settle.


----------



## doctordrizzay

This is the most important game of the year. I expect a big game from lebron


----------



## Smithian

I want Joel and Haslem to get some court time together for orgasmic levels of hustle.

:flay:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

nice J by bibby to start


----------



## UD40

I agree with what Reggie pretty much said. Rose needs to show why he's the MVP tonight and can't settle.


----------



## Wade County

Lets go boys


----------



## UD40

SAY WHATTTT!?!?

Wade will be on Not Top 10 for sure.


----------



## Wade County

Wade,.....


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Come on Wade...


----------



## Smithian

Massive tornadoes have been hitting Oklahoma all day and the storm system is going to slam Northwest Arkansas in a little bit. Sadly won't be here during game. May head to one of tornado shelters here in Fort Smith soon. Remember me.

Go Heat


----------



## UD40

Stay safe, Smithian!

:cheers:


----------



## Wade County

Dunno why Wade didnt just go with 2 hands for safety on that jam.

Basically a 4pt swing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Smithian said:


> Massive tornadoes have been hitting Oklahoma all day and the storm system is going to slam Northwest Arkansas in a little bit. Sadly won't be here during game. May head to one of tornado shelters here in Fort Smith soon. Remember me.
> 
> Go Heat


Sucks to hear. Stay safe man.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

That was just a massive momentum changer.


----------



## Wade County

Bulls are trying to run.


----------



## Wade County

8-0 run by Chicago


----------



## Wade County

And a turover. Great.


----------



## UD40

Yeah, I fealt we had a chance to really put them on the ropes early.

Doesn't look like that's going to happen any time soon. Bone head mistakes on our behalf.


----------



## UD40

Mid-range bankshot, vintage #3.


----------



## Wade County

Joel...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

nice drive by Lebron

Deng picks up his 2nd foul


----------



## UD40

He's a runaway train when he gets in the open court. I love Lebron.

Two on Deng.


----------



## Wade County

Damn, Lebron shoulda been an and 1


----------



## Wade County

2 on Deng is big though


----------



## UD40

Now it's swinging our way...


----------



## UD40

Two on Deng
One on Bogans
One on Boozer

Over the limit already? I'll take it.


----------



## Wade County

Free throws guys, come on.;...


----------



## Wade County

WTF Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh

4 missed free throws already..


----------



## Wade County

Missing free throws, jumping too early on boards...uggghhhh


----------



## Wade County

I can live with Joel missing freebies, but Bibby, thats unacceptable


----------



## Wade2Bosh

2 bad turnovers in a row. Ugly start for the Heat.


----------



## UD40

C'mon fellas...


----------



## UD40

I hate Noah.


----------



## nickrock23

joel anthony and bibby need to take a long squat on the bench. what is spo waiting for, a 20 pt lead?


----------



## UD40

UD Time! Let's go boys!!!


----------



## Wade County

Wow, we suck tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh

big runner by Lebron


----------



## UD40

What in the world is going on? lol


----------



## Wade County

Awful


----------



## UD40

How is that close to a flagrant? He committed to the shot before there was even a foul. It was just an awkward play that resulted in a potentially horrific ending (Rajon Rondo ring a bell?)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wow, those 3 possessions in a row pretty much summarized how this game has gone so far.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade and Lebron have missed 4 point blank shots and have committed 3 or 4 horrific turnovers. 

Them two need to wake the **** up.


----------



## UD40

TNT is doing a good job of showing how we're shutting down Rose.


But not those other four red uni's.


----------



## Wade County

Bron with the J


----------



## UD40

Udonis is so vital to this team.


----------



## UD40

Beautiful move by #6.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wow, difficult shot by Lebron goes in


----------



## Wade County

Bron again!


----------



## UD40

Foul on Rose. Some really nice damage control being done by Lebron to close out the 1st.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron has kept us in the game.= here at the end of the 1st.


----------



## Wade County

Looked like WJ on that fadeaway


----------



## Wade County

Ill take a 3pt deficit after that quarter....


----------



## UD40

Great way to close out what was a horrific quarter of basketball.

Let's hope Lebron can bring it into the 2nd qtr.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

19-16 after 1

Cant believe we're only down 3 after that.

8-0 Lebron run to end the quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bosh and1!


----------



## UD40

I hope he plays with a swagger tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mario 333333


----------



## UD40

It'sa Me, Mario!


----------



## UD40

14-0 run? Sweeeeet.


----------



## Wade County

Rio! 333o!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mario with another steal.


----------



## UD40

Ok, Korver, I see you...


----------



## nickrock23

when korver wraps up chalmers, reggie miller says its a good foul. when we do it, he's saying it should be a clear path


----------



## Wade County

Free throws. Gotta hit em.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Miller 333333

Thank you, Mike


----------



## Wade County

Mm!


----------



## Wade County

The good Rio showing up


----------



## Wade2Bosh

WTF?! Get Rose back in and take Watson out :laugh:


----------



## Wade County

One more foul and we're in the bonus again.


----------



## PoetLaureate

make your ****ing free throws


----------



## Wade2Bosh

These missed free throws may come back to bite us in the ass...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

great pass by Wade to Bosh


----------



## UD40

What a pass!


----------



## UD40

UD putting in the hustle points.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade still cant make the point blank shots but great drive and great rebound by UD


----------



## Wade2Bosh

UD draws the charge on Rose


----------



## Wade County

Offensive!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade finally makes a layup


----------



## Wade County

Wade!


----------



## UD40

Let's make them go into the half staring down a double-digit lead!


----------



## nickrock23

we gotta put them out of their misery right now.. blood is in the water


----------



## UD40

How is that not a foul on Korver?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade! 

WOW


----------



## UD40

Wowzers!

Dwyane freaking Wade!!!


----------



## Wade County

Woooo!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Great minutes by the Lebron-less lineup. Everyone out there did positive things during that stretch.


----------



## Wade County

Dammit I missed it - what did Wade do?


----------



## PoetLaureate

that was pure insanity


----------



## PoetLaureate

Wade County said:


> Dammit I missed it - what did Wade do?


one of his usual almost turnover turned into twisty crazy layup things


----------



## UD40

Wade County said:


> Dammit I missed it - what did Wade do?


Wade did...well...what Wade does. Video game trick shots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade County said:


> Dammit I missed it - what did Wade do?


Hard to describe. Basically sort of a 360, no look flip shot layup.


----------



## UD40

WOW!

Lebron just put Rose in his place.

WOAH!


----------



## Wade County

Bron


----------



## Wade County

Wtf?


----------



## UD40

And just like that, we piss away our lead.


----------



## Wade County

****.

What are we doing...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

And we're back to the dumb turnovers...


----------



## PoetLaureate

Oh come on, why do you have to get all lazy and sloppy


----------



## Wade County

Everytime you think you've got a lead, we let up, they make a run.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

So far our worst lineup tonight is the one that has both Lebron and Wade on the floor together


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mario 3333

Mario, Wow.


----------



## UD40

Mario for 3333333


----------



## Wade County

Rio!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wow, no luck there..


----------



## UD40

Oh Deng it!


----------



## Wade County

Dammit, lucky ass bulls...


----------



## UD40

Holy ****, Derrick Rose. Have mercy on the poor basket.

Damn.


----------



## Wade County

Thats an and 1!???


----------



## Wade2Bosh

And there's the dumb Mario.


----------



## Wade County

Holy **** Rose...!!


----------



## UD40

Holy....****....that guy has springs in his shoes or something.

My condolences to Joel and his family.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

That was sick


----------



## UD40

Is it me, or is TNT hating hard on us right now?


----------



## nickrock23

why can't joel ever catch a ball when it hits him right in the hands


----------



## PoetLaureate

It would have come full circle if Miller made that shot


----------



## Wade County

We should be leading. Terrible end to the half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

46-44 at the half

Bad end to the half after the best stretch of basketball.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

We lose Rose twice and he gets 2 and1's. A ball gets batted around and ends up in a wide open Luol Deng 3. Then Deng hits another 3 way at the top of the key. That's 12 points in the last 2 minutes right there.


----------



## Wade County

LBJ 3-11.

Wade 3-8.

Haslem 0-5.

Bosh only 3 shot attempts.

Yet we're down 2. Not so bad. Definitely could be better though...


----------



## Wade County

Bulls had an 18-7 run to end the quarter.


----------



## PoetLaureate

That run was bull****. The Bulls only hope is to continue to score points off turnovers and broken plays. Anytime it becomes a grindfest where one team has to out-execute another they start to fall behind again.


----------



## Wade County

We better come out with an edge in this half though. Cant afford to start slow.


----------



## Wade County

Weird, our bench has a much better +/- than our starters. That never happens, ever.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade County said:


> Weird, our bench has a much better +/- than our starters. That never happens, ever.


Like I said earlier, for some reason, our worst lineups tonight have been when Lebron and Wade have been on the court at the same time.

Our two runs came when Wade went to the bench at the end of the 1st, and Lebron went to the bench at the beginning on f the 2nd.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

nice J by Lebron


----------



## UD40

HA! Eat ****, Noah!


----------



## Wade County

Huge block!

Dammit Bibby


----------



## Wade County

LOL Noah, what a ***


----------



## Wade County

Travel!??!!


----------



## nickrock23

why is bibby even on the floor tonight


----------



## Wade County

Dammit Joel


----------



## Wade County

Chalmers is balling, get Bibby outta there


----------



## UD40

3 on Deng. With the game he's having, I welcome that call with open arms.


----------



## Wade County

Strong take CB


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Great charge drawn by Bosh on one end and a great drive to get free throws on the other.


----------



## Wade County

****


----------



## UD40

Sloppy transition defense.


----------



## UD40

Here we go...sheesh.


----------



## Wade County

Bibby you suck. GTFO righjt now


----------



## UD40

**** **** **** ****


----------



## Wade2Bosh

3 more bad turnovers to start the 3rd.


----------



## nickrock23

bibby's performance tonight is the worst i've ever seen , ever in any sport in my entire life


----------



## Wade County

This is so aggravating.

Spo - bench Bibby.

Stars - get some ****ING energy.


----------



## Wade County

Bibby just gave them 5 points. Thats more than he's probably scored all series.


----------



## Wade County

Starting to not look like our night. Wake up Miami.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bibby 33333

So take away 3 of the points he's given up...


----------



## Wade County

Yay Bibby did something


----------



## Wade2Bosh

nice step back by Bosh


----------



## Wade County

Bosh!


----------



## UD40

Bosh is looking like he's ready for his role in the new Jurassic Park film.


----------



## Wade County

Damn


----------



## UD40

Smart foul by Bibby.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Another turnover...


----------



## Wade County

Deng cant outplay LBJ for us to win. Just cant.


----------



## Wade County

Nice J by Lebron


----------



## UD40

Noah wants nothing to do with this game right now.


----------



## Wade County

GTFO Booz, jesus


----------



## UD40

Flop city, Deng. C'mon...


----------



## Wade County

Deng is everywhere. Im hating this.


----------



## nickrock23

omg that was clearly off deng's knee


----------



## UD40

Wade pull-up 3's = not a good sign.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Not the time for those, Wade..


----------



## Wade County

wade what are you doing


----------



## Wade County

Oh crap


----------



## UD40

Like a Bosh!


----------



## Wade County

Phew Bosh


----------



## Wade County

Need stops....


----------



## PoetLaureate

Wade is going to lose this game if he continues like this. He needs to play smart.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade and Lebron just cant get it going tonight.


----------



## nickrock23

chalmers and haslem need to do something to pick the team up. this is pathetic


----------



## UD40

Spo is so calm in the huddle. Glad he's our coach.


----------



## nickrock23

this is what happens when you play mike bibby for a whole quarter


----------



## Wade2Bosh

This is like game 1 with the 2nd chance points.


----------



## UD40

Bron Bron!!!


----------



## nickrock23

thank god, chalmers with a huge steal


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LBJ!!

6-0 by the Heat and just like its been all game long, we go on a run when LBJ and Wade arent on the floor together.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Happy Lebronica!!


----------



## Wade County

Huge shot by Rose


----------



## PoetLaureate

damnit mike damint damnit damnit dalkfskldfalkfja;ldkjfaslkf


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Our 3pt shooters cant hit 3's. Can you imagine how good we'd play if our "shooters" could hit these wide open 3's? Its just crazy how cold everyone has gone in the playoffs.


----------



## UD40

JJ needs some burn.


----------



## Wade County

Cant believe Rose hit that trey. So frustrating after he has been bricking everythying else, we had the momentum and the run.

Still only 5 points though i guess.


----------



## UD40

Lebron. Awsome.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

sweet drive by Lebron


----------



## Wade County

Lets go Bron, your hot now. Finish them!


----------



## UD40

These refs are something else.


----------



## Wade County

Cant get the boards


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Miller 333333

YES


----------



## UD40

Mike for 33333!!!!


----------



## Wade County

UD40 said:


> These refs are something else.


[email protected]!!!

We havent had one of those calls yet.


----------



## UD40

Foul on Deng! Flop City for Lebron, but oh well.


----------



## PoetLaureate

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS Mike


----------



## Wade County

Brooooooooooooooooooooooooooon


----------



## Wade County

Clutchest trey Mike Miller hit all year


----------



## UD40

Mike for the two!

Good money my man!


----------



## Wade County

Mike Miller!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Miller with the J

This is the Mike Miller we've missed all season long.


----------



## Wade County

Mike Miller Offensive Explosion!

Where Have You Beeeeen


----------



## UD40

LETS GOOOO!!!!!

I feel the spirit of Luke Jackson right now! Let's do this boys!!!


----------



## PoetLaureate

MIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

millEER1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade County

Mike Miller is +25 in this game....

Just putting that out there...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I love Wade, but you gotta ride this lineup until it slows down.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Mike please just get hot like that 32 point game against Toronto. Just for this quarter then you can revert back to normal.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Miller for 3333333333333 #FINALLY!!!! #LETSGOHEAT

BAck to back baskets for Mike!!!!


----------



## Wade County

Can I just add those were the 2 most confident looking strokes Miller has shot since his big night against Toronto


----------



## UD40

EDIT: Nevermind. Right call. Cheap play from Korver.


----------



## Wade County

Thank you Joey!


----------



## Wade County

Yes LBJ, get to that line


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade County said:


> Thank you Joey!


That bald **** was right there and completely missed it. Bennett Salvatore called it from all the way down the floor.


----------



## UD40

Foul on Bosh.

Lebron is a little motivator.


----------



## UD40

The court is turning into an ice rink.


----------



## Wade County

Bulls and their broken plys...FML


----------



## Wade2Bosh

The Bulls have ended up with 2 or 3 baskets off those loose ball scrambles. So frustrating.


----------



## Wade County

My bad W2B - couldnt tell on my stream. **** you Joey.

This game is tense. Probably time to bring Wade back now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Timeout Heat. Wade is gonna come back in.

Miller did really well in his minutes. Hope Wade can break out of whatever the hell is bothering him.


----------



## Wade County

Need to get a better look than a Bosh fadeaway from 20 off a timeout. Come on.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade still stinking it up...


----------



## Wade County

Wade Wtf


----------



## UD40

****ing Deng.

He's having a huge game.


----------



## Wade County

Bring Miller back. Wade....


----------



## UD40

Big foul drawn on Noah. Atta boy, Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Come on. Deng was off balance as hell and still made it.

Nice drive by bosh to get free throws


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Please get LeBron the ball (or bosh). He's been playing well, Wade has been ineffective for hte most part of this series. He has not been himself at all


----------



## Wade County

If Wade had played even 50% of what he is capable of, we'd have a decent lead right now. Unbelievable how bad he is right now.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Wade has been HORRIFIC


----------



## Wade County

Stops, please.


----------



## Wade County

Wade is so out of sorts


----------



## Wade County

**** Sake!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Why did Lebron run away from the ball?!


----------



## UD40

Tech on Boozer, please?


----------



## Wade County

Flagrant!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Gotta be a flagrant


----------



## UD40

No need for that follow through, Boozer. Dirty play.


----------



## Wade County

phew


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Big 2 makes at the line by Bosh


----------



## Wade County

Hope that wakes us up


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Miller!


----------



## UD40

M&m!


----------



## PoetLaureate

Miller has been hitting some monstrous shots


----------



## UD40

Oh boy...


----------



## Wade County

Wtf!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Of course that happened...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Got lucky there


----------



## Wade County

Come on guys!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Miller again!


----------



## UD40

Mike Milerrrr!!!!!


----------



## Wade County

Miller!!!


----------



## UD40

5 on Noah!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

UD draws the charge!


----------



## Wade County

Udonis!!


----------



## UD40

I'm now summoning the spirit of Jerome Beasley...WE CAN'T LOSE!!!


----------



## Wade County

My heart is literally in my mouth


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mike Miller and UD coming up big in a huge eastern conference finals game.

Who the hell saw this coming 2 weeks ago?


----------



## PoetLaureate

Mike Miller our season depends on you bro


----------



## Wade County

Need Lebron or Wade to go beast mode here


----------



## Wade County

Of course...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Another scramble for a bucket. Un****ingreal.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron and1!!


----------



## UD40

And 1 Bron!!!!!


----------



## Wade County

Lebron!!!!


----------



## Wade County

Huge steal Mike!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Not a good shot by Lebron


----------



## UD40

Make 'em earn these two, Mike.


----------



## Wade County

Lebron had the look, but shouldve waited


----------



## UD40

Bosh!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bosh!


----------



## Wade County

Bosh!


----------



## UD40

What a game.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Bosh

BOSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Wade County

Oh god, please get a stop and a bucket...PLEASE


----------



## UD40

Rose is so explosive.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Not a good steal attempt by Lebron


----------



## Wade County

Scores tied.


----------



## UD40

Lets Go Heat!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

OMG Wade...


----------



## UD40

Oh my goodness...this is killing me...


----------



## UD40

WOOOO!!!!

Lets go guys. Lets finish this!!!!


----------



## Wade County

We wont have the last shot. That scares me.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

please get bron the ball. NOT wade, hes been off..


----------



## Wade County

I dont think I could handle overtime...


----------



## UD40

**** **** ****!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

No way!


----------



## Wade County

Oh no....


----------



## Wade County

Massive flop


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Not even a shot attempt. Fitting.


----------



## Wade County

Unbelievable.


----------



## Wade County

Got a bad feeling


----------



## UD40

Here we go...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Great D by Lebron


----------



## UD40

OT. We aren't letting them out of that building with a win.

LETS GO HEAT!


----------



## Wade County

God dammit - Overtime. Im gonna have a heart attack.


----------



## nickrock23

mike goddamn miller has to get that last shot. wtf kind of play was that


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Noah and Bosh both have 5 fouls. Those are the only 2 players with 5 heading to OT.


----------



## nickrock23

wade better wake the hell up. 2 games in a row, make a damn shot and stop using the backboard every time


----------



## UD40

I have a hunch Wade and/or Lebron are going to have themselves a hell of an over time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

What the **** is up with Wade though? 8pts on 3-12? He looks so out of sync.


----------



## Wade County

Come on Wade


----------



## UD40

C'mon Dwyane!


----------



## UD40

Great block from Wade!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

OMG Wade...

At least he made up for it with the D


----------



## Wade County

Atleast he's blocking shots...i guess

WE NEED A BUCKET


----------



## Wade2Bosh

**** in and out

Gotta make the free throws now


----------



## nickrock23

seriously what is wrong with dwyane, i never seen him play this bad


----------



## Wade County

Like a Bosh, come on dinosaur


----------



## Wade2Bosh

2 big makes by Bosh


----------



## Wade County

There ya go Dwyane, attack


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bosh!


----------



## nickrock23

one time bosh


----------



## UD40

Like a ****ing Bosh!


----------



## Wade County

Boshtrich!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Great play design.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Chris Bosh Chris Bosh Chris Bosh Chris Bosh Chris Bosh Chris Bosh Chris Bosh Chris Bosh Chris Bosh Chris Bosh Chris Bosh Chris Bosh Chris Bosh Chris Bosh Chris Bosh Chris Bosh Chris Bosh Chris Bosh Chris Bosh Chris Bosh Chris Bosh Chris Bosh Chris Bosh Chris Bosh


----------



## Wade County

Great screen to free Chris up there


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bulls have hit so many bull**** shots tonight


----------



## UD40

Dwyane!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

WADE!

Finally


----------



## Wade County

Wade!!!


----------



## Wade County

Cant believe Ronny Brewer hit a 3. Are you kidding.


----------



## Wade County

My nerves are frayed


----------



## Wade County

Huge miss!


----------



## UD40

Lebron!


----------



## Wade County

Bron!!! Manbearpig!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LBJ!

No foul there?

:laugh: Lebron screaming "And there was a foul there!"


----------



## Wade County

No foul there too!?


----------



## nickrock23

we coulda used an and1 there, noah got his arm. crap


----------



## Wade2Bosh

nickrock23 said:


> we coulda used an and1 there, noah got his arm. crap


Boozer missed a free throws so it was a 3pt swing. But he did get fouled.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wow, bad turnover by the Bulls.


----------



## UD40

We got em where we want em...


----------



## Wade County

Grea t D


----------



## Wade County

Close the door please


----------



## Wade County

Dammit!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade!!


----------



## Wade County

[email protected]!!!


----------



## UD40

D. WADEEEEE!!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Wade County

He Back! He Back!!


----------



## nickrock23

just one stop


----------



## UD40

Wade!


----------



## Wade County

Bulls you are so lucky


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Damn, another lucky ****ing break for the Bulls.

Luck definitely aint on our side tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lbj!!!!!


----------



## UD40

Game. Set. Match.

KING JAMES!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Holy ****!!


----------



## Wade County

Yes!!! Wade And Bron!!!


----------



## UD40

WADE WITH THE BLOCK! WE GET THE SAVE!

What a way to end this game!!!!


WOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## nickrock23

what a block by dwyane !! !!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

D-Wade, I NEVER DOUBTED YOU :laugh:


----------



## UD40

What a game. This was amazing for both teams.


----------



## PoetLaureate

omg Wade went berserk this last minute on defense that was amazing


----------



## nickrock23

did i just see rick brunson in the background?


----------



## UD40

"Barkley sucks" chants

:lol:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Barkley sucks chants now


----------



## UD40

****in Noah.


----------



## Wade County

So happy right now


----------



## UD40

5 more, fellas. Let's do this thing.


----------



## Wade County

3-1!!! Heat Win!!!

LBJ! Mike ****ING Miller! Bosh! Wade's D!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat win 101-93

Lebron James, you are ****ing amazing

Bosh was huge in the 4th and beginning of OT. 

Wade was awful all game for 49 of the 53 minutes, but at least he saved the best for last.

Mike Miller finally comes up clutch. Best game of the season for him, by far.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeat!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sknydave

Welcome back, Mike Miller!


----------



## nickrock23

damn, miller was +36. bibby played really well in game 2, hopefully he bounces back in chicago. don't think we will get away with such a small rotation in game 5, everyone is gonna have to contribute


----------



## Wade County

This is a big psychological blow - but we havent won the series yet. Bulls gonna have to beat us 3 times in a row though. I like our odds.


----------



## heatfanatic11

Wish i could've seen OT, my Directv went down with two minutes left in regulation...


----------



## Wade County

Mike Miller was like, Udonis Haslem game 2-esque.

+36, just wow Mike. Love it.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Wade's D. Nice username.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

heatfanatic11 said:


> Wish i could've seen OT, my Directv went down with two minutes left in regulation...


Damn, that sucks. If you have DVR, they do that playoff playback thing on NBAtv. Tomorrow at 2pm they replay this game.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Everything is fantastic and awesome and skittles. I'm so happy for Mike Miller.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Eddie House trending on twitter. I guess a lot of people saw when Wade was celebrating and jumping chest to chest with Bosh, then a couple of others, and then Eddie jumped into him and Wade was too tired to jump again and he crashed right into Wade :laugh:


----------



## heatfanatic11

Wade2Bosh said:


> Damn, that sucks. If you have DVR, they do that playoff playback thing on NBAtv. Tomorrow at 2pm they replay this game.


That's an idea, thanks


----------



## nickrock23

Wade2Bosh said:


> Eddie House trending on twitter. I guess a lot of people saw when Wade was celebrating and jumping chest to chest with Bosh, then a couple of others, and then Eddie jumped into him and Wade was too tired to jump again and he crashed right into Wade :laugh:


saw that, and they showed it again on post game but it looked like wade was smiling


----------



## Wade County

Im so happy


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> EthanJSkolnick Ethan Skolnick
> To elaborate on why Miller hasn't slept much this week, his daughter Jaelyn was in ICU with complications.


Damn, makes this great game by him even more impressive.


----------



## myst

HEAT! Hell yes!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Rose on Lebron's D: Its hard when a 6-8 guy can easily guard you.

Gotta be tough as hell for Rose to have multiple guys guard you, be doubled on every pick and roll for 3 quarters, then come the 4th and this 6-8 athletic freak guards you after everything you already had to do the previous 3 quarters.


----------



## Wade County

^ Yep - no sympathy though. Still gotta close this out.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Great game man. LeBron played very well, others did great to help.


----------



## Wade County

Bosh hit some big shots tonight


----------



## Smithian

Weak Ass Storms 0-1 Smithian

:flay:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Smithian said:


> Weak Ass Storms 0-1 Smithian
> 
> :flay:


What happened?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade County said:


> Bosh hit some big shots tonight


Bosh was huge in the 4th and overtime.


----------



## Ben

This was a fantastic win, and even better when I only came back for the 2nd half and I was so drunk, and so tired. I was jumping out of my seat whilst the other people around me don't even like basketball. 

Mike Miller <3


----------



## Smithian

Wade2Bosh said:


> What happened?


We made it through alright. Here in Fort Smith(city of 80,000+) we had some rotation pass over but nothing came from it. We got lucky. Just east of us lightly populated Franklin County got hit by a tornado they think was minimum half a mile wide if not a mile. It hit the small town of Denning and as the National Weather Service in Tulsa report, "Denning has been destroyed". Three confirmed fatalities over a large area, so I don't want to think what would have happened had it hit Fort Smith.

I'll say this, God bless Fort Smith. There are 19 elementary schools in town and each has a storm shelter they claim can withstand an EF-5. The shelters are staffed during bad weather and are unlocked automatically when sirens sound. I live a block from an elementary school so my family was ready to jump in the car if a funnel or major rotation was spotted. I know in atleast Fayetteville and even places like OKC and Tulsa, there really aren't many such shelters. Here in Fort Smith between elementary schools and JHs, there are 23 storm shelters and each can hold hundreds of people and a few of them are built to hold up to 1,000. Pretty darn solid.

Get your **** together other cities in the midwest and follow our lead :flay:


----------



## ChrisRichards

I'm just very proud of our guys


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Good to hear you and your fam are alright, smithi. Those tornadoes are no joke.


----------



## ChrisRichards

hey Wade2Bosh,  

I have a question, are we allowed some extra room to be Heat homers on this Heat sub-section?

For instance, if I want to post a funny picture of LBJ, that OK or considered trolling? It's the Heat forum I would guess it's OK, right?


----------



## Wade County

Depending on what it is, I dont have any objection.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Fun little fact. Rose was 0-5 when Lebron guarded him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

ChrisRichards said:


> hey Wade2Bosh,
> 
> I have a question, are we allowed some extra room to be Heat homers on this Heat sub-section?
> 
> For instance, if I want to post a funny picture of LBJ, that OK or considered trolling? It's the Heat forum I would guess it's OK, right?





Wade County said:


> Depending on what it is, I dont have any objection.



Yeah, no problem with it either. just post them up in the All '10 Heat thread.


----------



## ChrisRichards

from last night's game. LeBron did the troll face smile after drawing an offensive foul on brewer I think.


----------



## futuristxen

doctordrizzay said:


> Fun little fact. Rose was 0-5 when Lebron guarded him.


We have two Rose stoppers. It's crazy. Lebron and Wade both give him fits.


----------



## Wade County

That Lebron trollface is pretty ****ing funny :laugh:


----------



## Ben

That troll face is undoubtedly going to be used on these forums for quite a while. :laugh:


----------

